# Need help wiring my controller



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok here's the first one, let me know if it needs to be enlarged.

Questions:
What do they want you to do with that 12VDC? They have 12 volts going through a fuse, then a power switch to PIN 8 PWR in the controller. This is for turning the controller on right? Are they using the 12 volt auxiliary battery to do this by the car's stock ignition switch? 

Does GND stand for ground? 

The pot I'm not sure how to wire. My Curtis PB-6 has 2 wires coming out of it, blue and brown. There is also a 3 pin microswitch. I just don't understand at all how to match this up with their wiring diagram. 

Why is there a brake and reverse switch? I don't know if I even have those. By reverse do they mean forward and reverse switch like a golf cart? What is brake switch?

This may not be the right diagram. There's another one that makes more sense to me.


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's the other diagram, page 10, which I think makes more sense. The problem I just realized with the first diagram is that it doesn't have both J1 and J2 connectors. 

This diagram has optional thermistor. Do I need that? 

I am using a separate 12 volt battery instead of a DC/DC converter. So going by the diagram, does everything on the OUT side of the DC/DC stay the same...I just won't have to deal with the IN side from the main 120v battery pack?

Still don't understand the brake switch in this diagram either. 

The pot box wiring...









That should do it for now. Thanks for everything.


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Nevermind I got it.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

xtreme cartz said:


> Nevermind I got it.


Awesome.

Sorry, somehow I missed this post until just now.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Please tell me how you are wireing a two wire pot box.
Bryan,


----------



## 86daytona (Jul 3, 2008)

OK so anybody that needs to know how this can be done. A Kelly controller and a PB-6 potbox can be used together. The Kelly controller needs a three-wire potentiometer. The pb-6 only has two... visible.. What's inside the PB-6 is a 3 prong potentiometer. There are only 2 wires soldered to it. Take the back off the pb-6 and get your soldering gun. Solder a wire to the third, empty prong. The three prong box on Kelly's wiring schematic ( http://www.kellycontroller.com/mot/KellyKDHAUserManual.pdf ) is your potentiometer. Wire accordingly.
Hope this helps,
Kyle


----------

